# Any interest in a group buy for the Fisher Space Refills?



## LandfillLumber (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.spacepen.com/blueinkfinepointcrosspenrefill-1.aspx
Talking to these people about a group buy thought we may have enough interest do get a good deal.The first email was a nice friendly one wanting more info. on the group so I will email back about us and see what happens.This is only in the works so please just reply that you would be interested and in about how many they sell for $4 before any discounts.He also said maybe he can provide other things we will see.I will contact Jeff when it gets to that point if we do get to that point.Thanks,Victor


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 19, 2010)

I would be interested in a few.


----------



## KenV (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisher is a prime product -  That is what I use in my personal carry pen (parker style refill) because it always works even in the rain (I live in a rain forest).

I could use a few cross and more parker style refills -  fine is better and either blue or black works


----------



## corian king (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello i would be interested in some of these.Now you will have to keep in mind that these can be purchased on ebay for 2.00ea.Thats where I have been getting mine at.So if you can match or beat that price I will get them from here instead.
Let me know and Thanks!
JIM


----------



## B727phixer (Jun 19, 2010)

Victor,
your link says blue but at the address it says black. I would be interested in some black ink ones.


----------



## corian king (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello I just made a post about the refills at ebay.Well you can't get that price there anymore.That was a promotion and now the guy has gone up to 7.50 for two.So please keep me in mind.I would like to have black in fine and medium point.Sorry about the other post.
JIM


----------



## rlofton (Jun 19, 2010)

Interested too.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd be intererested also.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

If this happens and I have any money left , Im in for some .


----------



## SteveG (Jun 20, 2010)

I am in for some. Quantity depends on price. I replace EVERY "Cross" style kit refill with an upgraded refill.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jun 20, 2010)

i would buy some


----------



## DRB4381 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd be interested in a few, maybe 10 or so depending on price.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Jun 21, 2010)

I would be interested in some.  Both in blue and black for the Cross and Parkers styles


----------



## mewell (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd be in for both Cross and Parker, more black than blue. A 80%/20% mix would work. Depending on price, could be on the order of 100 Cross, 30 or 40 Parker.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 21, 2010)

Still waiting to hear more from the company.Thanks for posting and keep doing so if you are interested.We will see how this goes.Thanks,Victor


----------



## RyanNJ (Jun 21, 2010)

I am interested in some of these if this goes through

keep me updated


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought ten cross type refills here for $3.40 each with free shipping

http://www.montgomerypens.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=10174


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 22, 2010)

I will look into these guys as well.Thanks for the tip.Victor



sbwertz said:


> I bought ten cross type refills here for $3.40 each with free shipping
> 
> http://www.montgomerypens.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=10174


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 22, 2010)

*May be a second source for these refills*

Just sent an email to see what they can do for us.Thanks,Victor



sbwertz said:


> I bought ten cross type refills here for $3.40 each with free shipping
> 
> http://www.montgomerypens.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=10174


----------



## slick (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd be interested in 20 or so, depending on the price maybe more.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 23, 2010)

i'd be interested too, keep us posted


----------



## joeatact (Jun 24, 2010)

I would be interested also in some depending on price


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 24, 2010)

include me


----------



## carsonbm (Jun 24, 2010)

I would some, depends on the price.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, well I have some information on this buy it goes like this.The first company I contacted sells the fisher space refills for $4 each and will give us a 5% break @ 100,not really good enough for a group buy.The second company I contacted sells the same refill for $3.40 each http://www.montgomerypens.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=10174
and if we buy 200 they will give them to us for $3.20 each.I guess if you wanted more then a few in might work out cheaper.This company has a $25 minimum purchase so keep that in mind as well,may sway some smaller orders to still be made.You guys tell me what you think I have yet to run any numbers on fee from paypal and re-shipping (shipping will be free to me,they offer USPS free shipping) things so give me some feedback,PLEASE.Thanks everyone for the input so far.Victor


----------



## soligen (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd be interested in a few cross and parker style if the numbers work out. And i'm close enough to you to stop by for a pickup.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jul 4, 2010)

This group buy will not be happening due to poor communication from  suppliers and costs to do the buy.Sorry wish we could have got it done.It just was not cost effective to buy and then reship.Victor


----------

